

Inventing an algebraic knot theory for eight year olds, part 4: Equations - theaeolist
http://researchblogs.cs.bham.ac.uk/thelablunch/2015/05/inventing-an-algebraic-knot-theory-for-eight-year-olds-iv/

======
danghica
Site promptly collapsed. I'll need to have a word with admins. Meanwhile,
here's a link to a text-only cached version:
[http://bit.ly/1dbgW1J](http://bit.ly/1dbgW1J)

~~~
danghica
In fact, by considering diagrams left as exercise you will learn even more! :)

